# hi



## jcrsees (Mar 12, 2002)

Im new and have been looking around ! Think Im going to like joining in. Ill have lots good stuff to contribute. Gotta go now tho, by


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Warm welcome to Cheftalk, jcrsees. Pastry chefs are always a plus around here and I look forward to reading you.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nice to meet you, jcr. Come back soon, and tell us more about yourself, when you have the time.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk JCR!

Hope you'll come back soon.


----------

